# Windows 8



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Windows 8.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sticking with 7 for a while. Gonna wait until people reach a consensus and say that it's worth the switch.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

The upgrade is a mere $40 CAD on microsoft's website right now to windows 8 pro, and plus is free.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

lol I hope you realise i only posted to show its on recovery mode, and I thought that was funny. Not promoting Win 8 at all. I actually wish I got into Linux, windows dissapoints me.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

i went to staples and I looked at windows 8 on the laptops. It felt awkward to use.

Then I used it on the tablets and it felt better.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

321kyle said:


> i went to staples and I looked at windows 8 on the laptops. It felt awkward to use.


It's alright at first, but then I started to miss Windows 7.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

little toaster said:


> It's alright at first, but then I started to miss Windows 7.


Anything noticeably new and good about it?


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

DubnRun said:


> Anything noticeably new and good about it?


The startup screen is like what you've seen in commercials and things take just one click to open up with updates on the icons themselves. There are lots of hidden functions to first time users that may take a while for you to discover. Afterwards, it's similar for each app and it can seem a little fancy.

If you're not used to playing around with electronic devices and software programs when you first get them, it will take a long time to figure out every little trick on the new OS. If you only use it for simple stuff, then you're gonna need to memorize few tricks initially to get to what you want to do.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

little toaster said:


> The startup screen is like what you've seen in commercials and things take just one click to open up with updates on the icons themselves. There are lots of hidden functions to first time users that may take a while for you to discover. Afterwards, it's similar for each app and it can seem a little fancy.
> 
> If you're not used to playing around with electronic devices and software programs when you first get them, it will take a long time to figure out every little trick on the new OS. If you only use it for simple stuff, then you're gonna need to memorize few tricks initially to get to what you want to do.


I wouldnt buy it anyway, more backdoor riddled ****e


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

DubnRun said:


> I wouldnt buy it anyway, more backdoor riddled ****e


Yeah, if you look up first time users of Windows 8 on YouTube, you can see how confusing it can be since it looks nothing like previous versions until you get to the desktop. That is, if you ever figure that out on your first try without any help.


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

At work I'm on Windows 7. I use Macs at home, but have Windows 8 installed via Parallels.


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

I hope it provides some more competition within the tablet market, but as I don't really need or want a tablet going to be sticking with Windows 7 for the foreseeable future.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Gonna torrent it once I get a DVD burner and a large internet package. LOL I'll write about my experiences if I like it/dislike it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> Gonna torrent it once I get a DVD burner and a large internet package. LOL I'll write about my experiences if I like it/dislike it.


why a DVD burner? If its an ISO file, just mount it using a program like MagicISO, or Daemon Tools and use your USB thumb drive as a boot drive


----------



## Lostsoulswander (Sep 27, 2012)

As much as I bashed Windows 8 after playing with the previews I broke down and bought two copies for my pc's and im actually quite pleased. Noticeable improvements in boot up times and performance, almost flawless driver support out of the box, and the metro ui isnt as bad as i thought it was(manly because i spend most of my time in the desktop). I do hate how there are essentially two different settings menu's & stricter permissions notifications that i get when trying to access certain folders now.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

I've been using it since Release Preview and purchased the Pro. Anyone who finds it confusing is probably just not a very smart pickle as it's dead simple.


----------



## JRaymond (Aug 15, 2012)

I tried Windows 8 Preview, 4 or so weeks ago. I came to the conclusion that its completely annoying, and totally not worth using. At least until you can mod it to look & act just like Windows 7, lmao


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

JRaymond said:


> I tried Windows 8 Preview, 4 or so weeks ago. I came to the conclusion that its completely annoying, and totally not worth using. At least until you can mod it to look & act just like Windows 7, lmao


I noticed the same thing when I used it.

There was some talk about having to visit the app store to install stuff you had before, which could be a bit annoying.

I did the Windows Upgrade Advisor and it showed me some programs that were incompatible, some drivers that I have to reinstall, and other programs that aren't a big deal.

But reinstall drivers by myself? I got spoiled when Vista and Win7 started installing drivers automatically. lol


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Took me about 5 minutes to figure out how to shut down the first time, but it does seem faster than 7.


----------



## JRaymond (Aug 15, 2012)

caveman8 said:


> Took me about 5 minutes to figure out how to shut down the first time, but it does seem faster than 7.


Oh it is faster, But not enough speed to put up with the annoyances of windows 8.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Microsoft f*cked up big time with Windows 8. They should've kept improving the traditional desktop OS and kept the tile/metro theme on their touch screen devices. Using Win 8 with a mouse is awkward as hell and not necessary. Windows 7 was/is alot better. Glad I use Mac OS as my primary now though. Don't miss Windows at all.


----------



## rowebil (Oct 26, 2012)

I have Microsoft Developer Network, so I can get many keys for free, but I tried the release-preview and I just think it's too user-friendly. :/ I like complexity, advance controls, and such. I don't like 'apps' and such. It would be nice if it were like Windows 7 and Windows 8 together, like a way to switch (not only to the desktop BUT everything) from the easy menu to the more standard Windows 7 menu and all, I would take a slight interest in it.



Noca said:


> why a DVD burner? If its an ISO file, just mount it using a program like MagicISO, or Daemon Tools and use your USB thumb drive as a boot drive


If the BIOS will allow bootable USB media, less-likely in older computers. Reason being, member indicated they need to get the DVD burner, thus also indicating they don't have one - a computer without a DVD burner or drive, is rather old. Older computers do not have the feature to booting from any type of media than physical. This being said, they cannot boot using any type of USB flash media.


----------



## rowebil (Oct 26, 2012)

Noca said:


> why a DVD burner? If its an ISO file, just mount it using a program like MagicISO, or Daemon Tools and use your USB thumb drive as a boot drive


Old computer - not able to boot via USB.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f14/speeding-up-a-10-year-old-pc-211151/


----------



## rowebil (Oct 26, 2012)

Noca said:


> why a DVD burner? If its an ISO file, just mount it using a program like MagicISO, or Daemon Tools and use your USB thumb drive as a boot drive


Take a look at the members thread about speeding up a 10 year old computer.


This should show you that it is incapable of booting via USB.


----------



## mario8 (Oct 7, 2012)

Windows 8? thanks, but no thanks. I`m sticking with Windows 7. Back at the time, I thought that Window`s Vista was the most f * * * ed version that ever came out. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

JRaymond said:


> Oh it is faster, But not enough speed to put up with the annoyances of windows 8.


How's it faster with all the extra GUI bloat and user-friendly things that enthusiasts don't want?

It has native USB 3.0 driver support but that's about it. 
Unless it is compulsory for DirectX 12 onwards it's a waste of money.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

TheExplosionist said:


> How's it faster with all the extra GUI bloat and user-friendly things that enthusiasts don't want?
> 
> It has native USB 3.0 driver support but that's about it.
> Unless it is compulsory for DirectX 12 onwards it's a waste of money.


It's faster especially on lower end machines. It is also way better on energy so if you're paying a lot for your bill this can help. It gets rid of kernel ticks which were a nuisance because they would wake up idling CPU's for no reason. It was an old practice with older hardware and that just seemed to have not been removed from the OS in ages. It's also more secure as they have added new acl tagging/restrictions to applications that aren't just user based like in the past. It also uses address space layout randomization making anything in memory more secure. Better memory utilization, better cpu schedulers. And people who complain about the OS are idiots. It is Windows 7. I have been using it forever and there's no difference. The start button is useless but if you want it you can install something called Start8 which brings you into the desktop on boot and gives you a start button. The only time I see Metro is when I first boot but I click Desktop and never see it again. But I only ever reboot for windows updates, otherwise I put my computer to sleep so I literally never see Metro. All your applications will open in desktop, you associate files with desktop applications, there is absolutely no difference. And Metro is not hard to use with a mouse unless you have parkinsons disease or something. It's a bunch of tiles you click on, why is that hard?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I've been using it for two months, and really like it. It's easy to use, although it was kind of difficult at first.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

For all you Start button whiners:










https://www.pokki.com/


----------



## burrito (Aug 29, 2012)

Id like to mess around with it before forming an opinion. I love Windows 7 but am curious about the Glass tablet or whatever it is with Windows 8.


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

kehcorpz said:


> For all you Start button whiners:
> https://www.pokki.com/


Can you still disable everything like in Windows 7?

I disable all non-critical services, Aero, gadgets, themes, hibernation, sounds... until it looks like Windows 98.

If you can't disable all that crap then I shall avoid it at all costs.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

TheExplosionist said:


> Can you still disable everything like in Windows 7?
> 
> I disable all non-critical services, Aero, gadgets, themes, hibernation, sounds... until it looks like Windows 98.
> 
> If you can't disable all that crap then I shall avoid it at all costs.


Of course, you still have the control panel and everything. The only difference is literally there's that metro UI layer on top. But everything is present, minus the start button. But there's a hot corner where you move your mouse right click and a menu pops up with all the important options.


----------



## JRaymond (Aug 15, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Of course, you still have the control panel and everything. The only difference is literally there's that metro UI layer on top. But everything is present, minus the start button. But there's a hot corner where you move your mouse right click and a menu pops up with all the important options.


I simply hate the tablet. If I want a tablet PC, I'd buy a Mac, or an iPad.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

So I had an appointment for a free crack at MickeySoft's new Windows 8 certification exam today. Gonna skip it since I'd rather use the money I would've spent commuting to the test center on a couple of burgers instead.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

All these commercials and Ultrabook Convertible PCs are getting to me. But I want proof that it's gotten more user friendly and compatibility issues have been worked out.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I tend to believe windows 8 is made for tablets, and next year or so Microsoft will release a windows 8 more suited for desktops.

I don't know if a "service pack" would be enough to make it more compatible with desktops.

And, what I mean by compatible, is to merge all the functionality into the "metro" interface...not just include two different environments and switch back and forth like we have now.

...never mind the fact that I couldnt care less about apps. I always loved having a clear desktop with a nice photo.


----------



## burrito (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

As I've been saying since I first tried the consumer preview, I shall be sticking with Windows 7 for as long as possible. Windows 8 is an OS geared towards tablets in my opinion. The only thing that has caught my eye in Window 8 is the task manager. 

I hope Windows 8 is a big flop and the next OS goes back to a traditional desktop OS like we're used to. If not I might have to look into Linux stuff.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

It's definitely different. In my opinion, computer newbies may have an easier time with it.


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

I like it. I've got it on both my desktop and laptop machines, and I'm getting used to it. The poorly thought out part is clearly the co-existing of the two UI's - Modern UI and Explorer. 

It's stupid how I can open "Internet Explorer" (app) and "Internet Explorer" (program) and have two completely disconnected programs, with separate sessions - floating around in two different windows. 

I've not come across any app that I really like - the whole "Windows apps" feels massively underpowered, to be honest.

But for normal desktop use, it's a fantastic speedy OS. Light on resources, very very responsive. Superb in fact. Just ignore the Modern UI bit.


----------



## Stephie (Nov 3, 2012)

I tried it on my laptop, and I hated it. I think I'll just stick to Windows 7 until the next one comes out.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I decided to install it on a whim. It's terrible, clunky, confusing, and there is no start button. Metro UI is a POS. I'm going to reinstall windows 7 asap.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Disarray said:


> I decided to install it on a whim. It's terrible, clunky, confusing, and there is no start button. Metro UI is a POS. I'm going to reinstall windows 7 asap.


I did the same thing, and came back to Win 7.

I agree with the idea that Win 8 is for tablets.


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

I will admit it took time to adjust - and part of me questions the logic of 'upgrading' to an OS that you have to adapt to, to like. 

As someone who doesn't drink beer, it's like the logic that I need to drink a fair bit to actually acquire the liking for it. Surely I could just spend my money on something I like more from day 1?

But I persevered, and I do kinda like it, now.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Lost all my installed programs Friday night. Booted up and W8 said there was a problem with some file, it would try to repair...no dice. Asked if I wanted to restore to a point a couple days ago, ok fine - and then my programs are gone. It's working now, have to reinstall a bunch of programs. Can't say for sure if it was W8 but did not have that problem before.


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

I upgraded to Windows 8 on my laptop which previously had Windows XP last week. My main PC has Vista so I've got no experience of Windows 7 unlike a lot of people who have upgraded, therefore everything does seem faster and more modern. My lack of Windows 7 experience may explain why I don't dislike Windows 8 so much.

Sure the Start Screen does seem a bit strange at first and I do keep going to the non-existent Start menu when I want a program but I think I could learn to live without it.

If you take the time organise the Start screen with your most commonly used applications on the left and remove or shift all the 'apps' rubbish away then it's as easy to hit the Windows key and go to the Start screen as it was to open up the Start menu. I can see problems occuring where you previously have sub folders with multiple items in that you used but can't then replicate this on the Start screen. I can only think of one program where this would cause me a problem and anyway it's easy enough to pin additional items to the Start screen.

The Taskbar is a bit different too with programs you are using appearing beside shortcuts to those you aren't. I found this annoying so I've resorted to removing most of the shortcuts expect for software I use on a daily basis (basically firefox and my favourite file manager). All shortcuts are now on the Start Screen.

Other than a few minor things like the location of the shutdown/restart buttons and the lack of a desktop icon I don't dislike it, but perhaps if I had come from Windows 7 I might feel differently.

What I did dislike was the very poor upgrade support from Windows XP. It failed to install from within Windows XP several times, getting to 75% then popping up a completely unhelpful error that gave no indication as to what the problem was (and it was a clean install of XP with all virus scanners etc disabled and most Windows services disabled too).

There was also no option to burn the install files to a dvd despite this being available to windows 7 users so in the end after hours of searching online I discovered where the _hidden_ install folder was and managed to make my own bootable install disk. I think less experienced computer users would have given up with the upgrade once they found there was no obvious way to install the OS outside Windows XP. I suspect I'll have similar trouble with upgrading from Vista.


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

I will add that my hardware's old and I've been fighting blue screens on my desktop Windows 8. 

I don't know if it's hardware failing or poor new drivers - all I know is it'd been a few years since a blue screen on Windows 7.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

They should have just called it backdoor 8, sure thats what its full of


----------



## Jay-Son (Dec 18, 2008)

i got to take it for a test run on campus as they wanted my feedback.

I feel it is mainly an upgrade for tablets and touch screen computers, maybe an added advantage if you are heavily into social networking.

That is about it.


----------

